# faccio o sono infermiere, infermiera



## AntonyM

ciao a tutti .... in Dylan Dog "Sopravviere in Eden" p. 35 la frase "Io sono Mathilda Morris, faccio l'infermiera."

Perche non usa "sono un infermiera" ? grazie...


----------



## rcrivello

Il verbo _fare _ha molteplici significati, tra i quali _esercitare, svolgere come professione o mestiere_.


----------



## giginho

Mi permetto di aggiungere una considerazione.

Vi sono alcuni casi in cui usare il termine "fare" al posto di "essere", come in "faccio l'ingegnere" invece di "sono un ingegnere" non ha lo stesso significato, soprattutto se la frase è rivolta ad un altro soggetto.
In questo caso, la frase ha una connotazione spregiativa (al mio e all'orecchio di altri con cui ho discusso la questione). Se io dico "Claudio fa l'ingegnere" intendo sottilmente dire che Claudio si comporta da ingegnere, magari occupa anche il posto di lavoro di un ingegnere, ma non lo è (o, sebbene abbia il titolo di studio, non ne ha le capacità).


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


giginho said:


> In questo caso, la frase ha una connotazione spregiativa


verissimo, anche quando si confonde l'attività svolta con la situazione soggettiva di chi la svolge.
Nel periodo del mio servizio civile come obiettore di coscienza mi sentivo dire molto spesso (a volte in buonafede) che *facevo *l'obiettore.


----------



## Armodio

Andrebbero comunque contestualizzati questi casi connotativi, nella pragmatica delle circostanze. 
_Fa l'ingegnere alla Nasa_ può avere un solo significato. 
_Andrea fa tanto il professore/Smettila di fare il professore!_ restituiscono una connotazione di sprezzo o sarcastica.
Subito precedenti al caso dell'antonomasia: 
_Vuol fare l'Einstein/Fa il Michelangelo e non sa disegnare un quadrato col righello._


----------



## giginho

Armodio said:


> Andrebbero comunque contestualizzati questi casi connotativi, nella pragmatica delle circostanze.
> _Fa l'ingegnere alla Nasa_ può avere un solo significato.
> _Andrea fa tanto il professore/Smettila di fare il professore!_ restituiscono una connotazione di sprezzo o sarcastica.
> Subito precedenti al caso dell'antonomasia:
> _Vuol fare l'Einstein/Fa il Michelangelo e non sa disegnare un quadrato col righello._



Armodio, non sono d'accordo. Uno è un ingegnere., non fa l'ingegnere. Lo è in quanto ha un titolo di studio che lo qualifica come tale, non perché svolge una certa professione. Ci sono ingegneri che lavorano presso studi legali, non "facendo" il tipico lavoro da ingegnere, ma non per questo non sono ingegneri sebbene non "facciano" gli ingegneri.
La tua frase: "fa l'ingegnere alla NASA" non ha molto senso di per sé; può anche essere comune in certi ambienti, ma di per sé (al mio orecchio) stona, proprio perché certi titoli non qualificano il tipo di professione ma il titolo di studio. La frase da te riportata io la scriverei così: "è ingegnere, lavora alla NASA"


----------



## ohbice

giginho said:


> Armodio, non sono d'accordo. Uno è un ingegnere., non fa l'ingegnere. Lo è in quanto ha un titolo di studio che lo qualifica...


Se vogliamo spaccare il capello in quattro magari scopriamo che uno ha una laurea più o meno breve in ingegneria... allora è un laureato in ingegneria, non è ingegnere. Uno è ingegnere se è iscritto a un albo, e a quel punto è probabile che eserciti anche la professione di ingegnere... poi magari nel corso della sua carriera smette di fare l'ingegnere (di praticare la professione di ingegnere) e comincia a fare il manager, boh, può essere, e allora diventa un ingegnere che fa il manager...
Ma alla fine, pane al pane e vino al vino, secondo me "Fa l'ingegnere alla NASA" sta proprio per "Lavora come ingegnere alla NASA".


----------



## Armodio

Non per remare contro Giginho, ci mancherebbe. Ho capito appieno ciò che vuol significare. 
Il predicato nominale esprime meglio una qualità o uno stato, momentaneo o permanente: _sono ingegnere _come s_ono stanco, sono alto, sono italiano ecc...
Fo l'ingegnere, _senza sminuire o svilire, vale_ svolgo questo lavoro, ruolo, funzione o mansione _e non _mi atteggio a... _se non negli usi mirati citati sopra. Treccani nell'accezione 7-D dice appunto: e_sercitare un mestiere, una professione, avere una qualità, dignità o stato. Estensivamente "comportarsi come se si fosse tali, darsene l'aria"._
Anzi, per me, il complemento si appoggia meglio al tipo _fo l'ingegnere _piuttosto che al tipo _sono ingegnere: _il primo è più propenso a farsi seguire da un'espansione, il secondo è più assoluto.


----------



## Starless74

AntonyM said:


> ciao a tutti .... in Dylan Dog "Sopravviere in Eden" p. 35 la frase "Io sono Mathilda Morris, faccio l'infermiera."
> Perche non usa "sono un infermiera" ? grazie...


A mio avviso, la risposta all'OP è: in italiano, quando si descrive il proprio lavoro, si può dire sia essere+occupazione che fare+occupazione.
Che poi "essere" sia forse più frequente qualora l'occupazione implichi una qualifica (es. medico, ingegnere, avvocato, giornalista ecc.) può starci; in tal caso, non ci si riferisce solo a ciò che si "fa" (appunto) ma si sottintende anche che si è abilitati a farlo.
Ciò detto, tra "faccio l'infermiera" e "sono infermiera" non trovo linguisticamente molta differenza;
nel secondo caso c'è probabilmente un'identificazione maggiore di chi parla con l'attività che svolge, questo però non attiene alla linguistica.


----------



## Fooler

Pur essendo daccordo con tutti la classica frase che si fa o si sente dire è _che lavori *fai* _?

Magari è regionale o stilisticamente personale usare sia il _faccio_ l'infermiera e _sono_ infermiera


----------



## lorenzos

In casa di amici, ci si può presentare dicendo: "Sono Mathilda Morris, faccio l'infermiera." "Sono Matteo, faccio il traduttore / il falegname...".
Se sono in ospedale e mi si presenta una signora in camice, sicuramente dirà: "Sono infermiera" con o senza articolo.


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> Ciò detto, tra "faccio l'infermiera" e "sono infermiera" non trovo linguisticamente molta differenza; nel secondo caso c'è probabilmente un'identificazione maggiore di chi parla con l'attività che svolge, questo però non attiene alla linguistica.


Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo. Ma capisco anche che _fare l'infermiera_, a seconda del contesto o situazione, potrebbe significare anche "funzionare" o "comportarsi" da infermiera, anche se uno di fatto o di professione no lo è .....

Avrei una domanda: _ 
Sono *l' *infermiera_ (p.e. nello spedale XY), sono _*un'* infermiera, sono infermiera (_di professione_), faccio *l'*infermiera_ - tutto ok.  Ma cosa si intederebbe dire con l'espressione_ faccio *un'*infermiera _oppure  _faccio infermiera_?

(se non mi sbaglio, in tutti i vostri esempi con il verbo _fare _usate esclusivamente l'articolo determinativo)


----------



## alfaalfa

Faccio un'infermiera (una delle tante o una parte delle tante) in un film di Tarantino.


----------



## Armodio

In tal caso, ovviamente, significa _interpreto il ruolo di... _ma anche qua ci attenderemmo, meglio, una specificazione che determini la situazione e l'intreccio: _in quel film interpreto un'infermiera che..._
Perché, altrimenti, posso ricorrere, senza necessariamente dover specificare, anche all'articolo determinativo generico (_in quel film faccio l'infermiera) _che marca un nome come esponente di un'intera classe, senza referenzialità né inerente/intrinseca né anaforica.


----------



## alfaalfa

Chiarissimo, ma non necessariamente 


Armodio said:


> anche qua ci attenderemmo, meglio, una specificazione che determini la situazione e l'intreccio: _in quel film interpreto un'infermiera che..._


_Faccio la comparsa in un film di Tarantino.  Faccio un'infermiera. _


----------



## Armodio

Certamente non è agrammaticale, non la contraddico.  
Diciamo che il determinativo generico ci riporta ad un ruolo ben definito nell'immaginario collettivo, il tipo; mentre l'indeterminativo ci pone sotto gli occhi una delle tante infermiere possibili.
Parafrasando: 
_Interpreta il ruolo dell'infermiera: _quella che tutti si figurano, la crocerossina per antonomasia.
_Interpreta il ruolo di un'infermiera: _qua la nostra mente capta, ma non ne determina i tratti specifici e qualitativi. L'interlocutore potrebbe chiedere: che tipo di infermiera? La classica sorridente e premurosa o una Miss Ratched alla "Qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo"?


----------

